# Our new friend



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww...we need more info! 😊 What is your little friends name?


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

Heather's said:


> Awww...we need more info! 😊 What is your little friends name?


Well, he’s on at least his second name of Bach, but he was Stitch before. We haven’t decided yet. He’s very timid.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

He is adorable. Give him the time he needs. I am sure that he will come out of his shell. You just have to be patient with some rescue dogs, especially ones that have not had the best of luck with adopters. I love older Havanese.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I remember your first post now. He looks so sweet.. I'm so glad you took the chance to love and care for him. Hoping everything goes well and we hear more about the little one as he starts to settle into your home. 🙂


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

What a kind and wonderful thing you are doing Furfan😘 I think BoosDad and Heather’s have said everything perfectly. x


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww I see a sweetness in his eyes. Thank you for giving him a chance at wonderful life in a loving home.


----------

